# Videos > Instructional Videos >  The Long Fire

## IA Woodsman

When I am with a group of people in the winter I prefer to build a long fire. For me, it is a versatile, multi-purpose fire lay. Not only can you warm several people at once, but it makes for a great cooking platform. Hot fluids and food are both important in a cold weather environment. Need to keep the furnace in your body fueled. Here is the vid.



This shows the 4'-5' logs used to contain the bulk of the fire. The arrow on the ground shows the wind direction.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


There is a piece of bark in between the base logs to keep the shavings off of the ground. The split prep is also off of the ground due to frost and snow. Your fire should be totally prepped before ever striking a match.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The ends of the logs can be flattened. This makes it easier to cook and melt snow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

When starting the fire use the wind to your advantage.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The completed long fire with water on for tea.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Cool vid, nice job.

----------


## SurvivalKid

Your videos are very informative, great job. Also i added you on my channel to my favorites.

SK

----------


## Justin Case

Nice,,,,  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Winter

Good video. Thanks

----------


## Rick

Nice job. Watching you strike that match reminded me of the proper method of striking a match in the wind (not that you did anything wrong it just reminded me). 

Hold the match between your thumb and index finger and cup your hands with the head of the match facing the inside of your hands. Turn until the back of your hands are facing the wind. They will shield the match from the wind. Remove one hand long enough to strike the match then resume the cupped position with the match head still facing the inside of your hands. The wind coming around your hands will let the flame walk up the match stick giving the flame something to feed on long enough to light your tinder.

----------


## Justin Case

@rick,,  us smokers know that one well ,,  :Wink:

----------


## welderguy

Good video thanks for posting.

----------


## your_comforting_company

tried to send some rep. gotta spread the love.
good job!

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

IA, great job, you should truly do your vids for education and money. They are all well done. Next woods outing will be a SELF feeding (basically construct the fire up side down) Long Fire, perfect combo for a long lasting very useful long fire.  Excellent post. Rep sent

----------


## RangerXanatos

> IA, great job, you should truly do your vids for education and money. They are all well done. Next woods outing will be a SELF feeding (basically construct the fire up side down) Long Fire, perfect combo for a long lasting very useful long fire.  Excellent post. Rep sent


Actually, I will be taking a class from him next month in North Carolina.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Wow, how cool is that............ I am envious, let us know how the classes go....

----------


## EdD270

Great vid and pics. Thanks for sharing the info. Very well done.

----------


## hunter63

> tried to send some rep. gotta spread the love.
> good job!


Here, allow me. rep sent.
Here a pit long fire,6'  used two spits and grates for a turkey and capon on ends, bread in dutch ovens between fires.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> tried to send some rep. gotta spread the love.
> good job!


Thanks for the rep




> IA, great job, you should truly do your vids for education and money. They are all well done. Next woods outing will be a SELF feeding (basically construct the fire up side down) Long Fire, perfect combo for a long lasting very useful long fire.  Excellent post. Rep sent


I have started teaching again. I can say with out the internet I would still be out camping by myself. As far as charging for my vids I really don't see that happening. I have been blessed to learn a few skills from some great mentors. It never cost me much. My classes run from 90-125 a weekend depending on travel. That includes food. I know times are tough for a lot of people and I am trying to keep costs down.




> Actually, I will be taking a class from him next month in North Carolina.


I can't wait. It will be a blast.




> Here, allow me. rep sent.
> Here a pit long fire,6'  used two spits and grates for a turkey and capon on ends, bread in dutch ovens between fires.


That is a great looking set up. Thanks for the rep.


Thanks to the rest of your kind words. I hope to post more vids here soon.

----------


## DogMan635

Outstanding JOB well done. Sir, I would like to ask you about the Quiz on Introductions Points if you have a book or a suggestion as to one collective in print on the subjects. I have made and seem a lot of campfires and I was most impressed with your keen points of detail. For a larger group a longer fire. Truly I never thought of doing that and had the opportunity a few times. GOOD STUFF   Thank You.

----------


## Rick

He probably won't answer you. The post is 8 years old and the last time he was logged on was 6 years ago.

----------


## kyratshooter

It is like people do not even look at the dates on these threads!

Has the forum format become a thing of the past?

Do they think the entire world is on live chat, Instagram or twitter?

----------


## DogMan635

Thanks and I did see the dates, the point was to kind of let him know his work is still being seen by new members and its appreciated greatly. I truly had a few opportunities where that would have been much better than what I had. The date was just not important to me as it was like pulling an old book on HOW TO off the bookshelf and let him know it's still being enjoyed today. But thanks, Rick.

----------

